# Has anyone ordered this before? (Promethazine)



## hotpeadtsoner (Sep 20, 2012)

Recently I've been seeing the pictures of people with with this "Actavis" cough syrup, and they've been buying it in bulks! I contacted an "online doctor" and was wondering if anyone has ever ordered promethazine before!?
cause I'm really trying to get this shit but don't know if its legit..


----------



## clobbersaurus (Sep 20, 2012)

It's the stronger amphetamine version of cathinone RC a-pvp, I believe, which is pretty strong at mg doses and lasts a long time. Nice euphoria and sex panther effect. So I imagine yours would be moreso.


----------



## ArthritisSuffering (Sep 21, 2012)

Did it end up working out for you. I am very interested in this


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 21, 2012)

Why the fuck do people like promethazine? It's a phenothiazine, if you think it's fun you'd probably love Thorazine. Nothing like shuffling around like an over medicated schizophrenic.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 22, 2012)

I like Promethazine Codeine Syrup. Nothing like some good lean and a blunt..


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 22, 2012)

hotpeadtsoner said:


> Recently I've been seeing the pictures of people with with this "Actavis" cough syrup, and they've been buying it in bulks! I contacted an "online doctor" and was wondering if anyone has ever ordered promethazine before!?
> cause I'm really trying to get this shit but don't know if its legit..


Acti is the shit. Purple drank lol.


----------



## testtime (Sep 23, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Why the fuck do people like promethazine? It's a phenothiazine, if you think it's fun you'd probably love Thorazine. *Nothing like shuffling around* like an over medicated schizophrenic.


Holy shit no. No fun. No fun at all. Anything in the major tranq family with a side effect of tardive dyskinesia is NO FUN, no matter how much fun you had before that moment. That shit is PERMANENT if not treated immediately with benadryl. And it really isn't that much fun, it damps down the emotions and barely has any euphoria (probably placebo since your standard demons are damped down).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardive_dyskinesia

I spent a weekend with my tongue flipped (on it's own), my jaw grinding (on it's own, EVEN when I consciously attempted to stop), and the emergency doctors at the 1st hospital fucked me up even more. It felt like a strong guy was standing there, holding my jaw with both hands, and was forcefully rotating it, pushing hard in all directions. The more I fought, the worse it got. My legs would have gone next. A couple more days without benadryl (IV at the 2nd hospital) and it would be PERMANENT.

Probably the scariest moment in my life was when the benadryl script (yes children, benadryl was prescription only when the dinosaurs rules the earth) ran out and I waited to see if the symptoms started coming back. Scarier than forgetting to breathe for a few minutes at a concert. Really. I'd rather be dead than shuffling around the rest of my life.

And once you are sensitized, anything in that family (compazine for nausea) in the smallest amounts can trigger it.

Not recommended.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 23, 2012)

All Promethazine is an anti-nausea medication. The brand name is Phenegren. I think it is spelled like that. Not really a big deal imo, but I guess some people like it.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 23, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> All Promethazine is an anti-nausea medication. The brand name is Phenegren. I think it is spelled like that. Not really a big deal imo, but I guess some people like it.


It's an antiemetic belonging to the phenothiazine class, all of which are antiemetics as well as antipsychotics (they're D2 antagonists). Combining them with another drug like a weak opioid doesn't really improve either. There's much better drugs out there.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 24, 2012)

Promethazine alone is a waste of time.


----------



## ArthritisSuffering (Oct 11, 2012)

Where can I order thisssss


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol take it from me, DON'T ORDER IT. Find a connect local unless your willing to drop alota doe on it. Why are you looking for just prometh though? My understanding was that it didn't do much, the Codeine is what you want


----------



## GeechiBL215 (Mar 25, 2013)

hotpeadtsoner said:


> Recently I've been seeing the pictures of people with with this "Actavis" cough syrup, and they've been buying it in bulks! I contacted an "online doctor" and was wondering if anyone has ever ordered promethazine before!?
> cause I'm really trying to get this shit but don't know if its legit..


If you find one of these Online guys that are Official PLEASE let me know. I'm in philly and the market crazy out here. I need like 10 pints


----------



## Swag (Mar 25, 2013)

FFS, if your tolerance is at the point where codeine actually does something for you just get some kratom and call it a day. Less of a risk for fatal cardiovascular depression and much easier to obtain. Unfortunately you won't be able to act like your some "badass" new era rapper to your friends . "POP DA' MOLLY, I'M SWEATIN'!" Fucking morons... sorry going off on a tangent. The only reason this pharmaceutical is popular is because of stupid impressionable kids and the mainstream entertainment/music (if you can even call it that anymore) industry.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Why rappers coin phrases to sell records with dumb ass drugs is beyond me..."living on reds,vitamin C,and cocaine..all a friend can say is 'aint it a shame'"...rich fucks sippin on codiene and prometh from their sick grannys closets when they could be drinking liquid lsd..dumb fucks..I don't understand other than if I came up with a government conspiracy..which might fit...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't keep up with cele'brats',but didn't some rapper just go to the hospital for some cough syrup shit he allways drank and promoter in his songs?..I hate on no one,but selling uneducated peeps,young or old,on something based on celebrity is just stupid..knowledge is power,and 15 year olds thinking its ok to pour codiene in their illegal alcohol drinks to be cool is stupid...who knows a 15 year old youth that should be holding their own(or actually can) on strong opiates? Hopefully noone.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Shit that makes you throw up...please let me get some of that!!!..not being preachy,but if u want an opiate high..get real drugs..I don't do opoids unless I'm given them by the dr anymore,but why weed through an unwelcome beast of a drug just to get a slight feel of the drug you want..that's what I realized one night..like a severe alcoholic drinking bananna extract for the 12% alcohol in it.weird I suppose unless you like being sick(some people do)..my 2cts.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Id akin the syrup to a hydrocodone and a huge blunt of the stcky..by time you're high on hydro,you're too sleepy too enjoy it..and then u wake up with the 'i wants'...why I can't do opiates...although I understand why people do..but the pleasure is never worth the pain..


----------

